# Basic Dishrag Baby Balnket



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I got out my copy of the "Dishrag" Baby blanket pattern that I printed from the internet some time ago. I went in to see if it was still there and it was. Here is the link:

http://majorknitter.typepad.com/photos/patterns/knitting_july_2004_004.html

Hope this helps everyone whom I had mentioned the pattern to several times before now. :lol:


----------



## LaviniaRiverina (Jul 7, 2011)

JeanWilkins said:


> I got out my copy of the "Dishrag" Baby blanket pattern that I printed from the internet some time ago. I went in to see if it was still there and it was. Here is the link:
> 
> http://majorknitter.typepad.com/photos/patterns/knitting_july_2004_004.html
> 
> Hope this helps everyone whom I had mentioned the pattern to several times before now. :lol:


Great idea.Thanks for the link.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I recently made this blanket with a few changes...I used Bernat Baby Blanket yarn which is a bulky weight yarn, size 15 needles. I knitted every row...I knitted it in one week, knitting only at night watching TV. It was the fasted blanket I have ever made and I have made a ton of blankets over the years......LOL!! I would definitely make another one if I needed a last minute project. The yarn is super soft and thick, would be great to put baby on the floor on top of this soft blanket...so kind of you to share the pattern again. I have been using a similar one for about 20 years when my SIL gave it to me at a family gathering. The pattern I use is a little different:
Row 1: K2, YO, knit the rest of the row until you reach half the size you want. DECREASE Rows: K2, K2tog, YO, K2tog, knit the rest of the row until 4 stitches remain. Bind off. Will try to post a picture of the finished blanket soon.


----------



## cindylou37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Great pattern...thanks! Nana5, sounds great. I'm going to have to try this!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Nana5 said:


> I recently made this blanket with a few changes...I used Bernat Baby Blanket yarn which is a bulky weight yarn, size 15 needles. I knitted every row...I knitted it in one week, knitting only at night watching TV. It was the fasted blanket I have ever made and I have made a ton of blankets over the years......LOL!! I would definitely make another one if I needed a last minute project. The yarn is super soft and thick, would be great to put baby on the floor on top of this soft blanket...so kind of you to share the pattern again. I have been using a similar one for about 20 years when my SIL gave it to me at a family gathering. The pattern I use is a little different:
> Row 1: K2, YO, knit the rest of the row until you reach half the size you want. DECREASE Rows: K2, K2tog, YO, K2tog, knit the rest of the row until 4 stitches remain. Bind off. Will try to post a picture of the finished blanket soon.


You're so welcome. I had mentioned this particular pattern a few times in response to new topics before, but it kept coming up. So, I decided that I would post the link so anyone else could get it. The only thing I had forgotten is the use of 2 strands together. I would probably try the size 15 needles first, but may have to go to 13 as I tend to knit loose.
I take it that you did not use 2 strands of baby yarn together like the pattern said; just used 1 strand of Bernat bulky baby yarn like you said? That might be easier. I am used to using 2 strands of worsted weight yarn together for the slippers I have been making. I didn't know that there was such a thing as bulky baby yarn, but, then, there are a lot of things that I have not been aware of! :lol: 
Earlier, too, someone had posted about sport yarn being hard to find. I decided to google Red Heart sport yarn and came up with the yarn in all the colors I have not seen in stores for a long time and at only $2.16 per skein. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The first blanket I made based on this pattern was with three strands of sport weight yarn and the largest circular I then had - 8mm. I changed yarn when a colour ran out, and ended up with a very long (for 6'3" son) single-bed size blanket. I had intended on using up my sport weight yarns. 
Now that he's gotten a queen-sized bed, I've made him another with the purples he requested - using bulky yarn this time. It's still waiting for all the ends to be woven in.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Nana5 said:


> I recently made this blanket with a few changes...I used Bernat Baby Blanket yarn which is a bulky weight yarn, size 15 needles. I knitted every row...I knitted it in one week, knitting only at night watching TV. It was the fasted blanket I have ever made and I have made a ton of blankets over the years......LOL!! I would definitely make another one if I needed a last minute project. The yarn is super soft and thick, would be great to put baby on the floor on top of this soft blanket...so kind of you to share the pattern again. I have been using a similar one for about 20 years when my SIL gave it to me at a family gathering. The pattern I use is a little different:
> Row 1: K2, YO, knit the rest of the row until you reach half the size you want. DECREASE Rows: K2, K2tog, YO, K2tog, knit the rest of the row until 4 stitches remain. Bind off. Will try to post a picture of the finished blanket soon.


I make it a bit differently too. I always k3 rather than 2, because I prefer the wider edge. And, I just knit to half the amount of balls of yarn I have, then I start to decrease. I have run ribbon thru the yarn overs. It looks pretty. 2 pieces, that I tie in bows on the ends. So 2 points have a bow.

Lastly I call it a "washcloth" pattern. Mostly because "dishrag" sounds so nasty to me. I don't wash my dishes with "rags" of any kind. I use rags for my lawn mower, to check the oil. Just me, being a PITA.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

JeanWilkins said:


> You're so welcome. I had mentioned this particular pattern a few times in response to new topics before, but it kept coming up. So, I decided that I would post the link so anyone else could get it. The only thing I had forgotten is the use of 2 strands together. I would probably try the size 15 needles first, but may have to go to 13 as I tend to knit loose.
> I take it that you did not use 2 strands of baby yarn together like the pattern said; just used 1 strand of Bernat bulky baby yarn like you said? That might be easier. I am used to using 2 strands of worsted weight yarn together for the slippers I have been making. I didn't know that there was such a thing as bulky baby yarn, but, then, there are a lot of things that I have not been aware of! :lol:
> Earlier, too, someone had posted about sport yarn being hard to find. I decided to google Red Heart sport yarn and came up with the yarn in all the colors I have not seen in stores for a long time and at only $2.16 per skein. :thumbup:


You are right, I only used one strand of the bulky. I did not know they had bulky in a yarn for a baby blanket until I saw it at JoAnn's. This particular yarn was in a orange sherbert, rasberry & light pink mix.....would definitely use the yarn again!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

cindylou37 said:


> Great pattern...thanks! Nana5, sounds great. I'm going to have to try this!


you are more than welcome......glad to share once in a while, I am not as accomplished knitted as many of the ones here are from the pictures I have seen. I like simple patterns that make into something I would love to give to someone therefore I stick mainly to scarves, afghans, baby blankets, etc. Have fun with the pattern. oh, and only have to use one strand with the bulky weight yarn.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Bombshellknits said:


> I make it a bit differently too. I always k3 rather than 2, because I prefer the wider edge. And, I just knit to half the amount of balls of yarn I have, then I start to decrease. I have run ribbon thru the yarn overs. It looks pretty. 2 pieces, that I tie in bows on the ends. So 2 points have a bow.
> 
> Lastly I call it a "washcloth" pattern. Mostly because "dishrag" sounds so nasty to me. I don't wash my dishes with "rags" of any kind. I use rags for my lawn mower, to check the oil. Just me, being a PITA.


It does to me, too, but the pattern called it "Dishrag", that's why I used the term.
To others who posted about how they used the pattern, thank you. These are great ideas that I will have to remember. I did think about making it in a larger bed-sized blanket myself. :thumbup:


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this. I am making dolls clothes for my grandson's school fete next month and this has given me some other ideas of what to make. I like the baby blanket too. This will do another time


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I have seen several from Lion Brand on their site starting with the K3, etc. They are a fast way to make a blanket. I will have to try this pattern also.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

JeanWilkins said:


> It does to me, too, but the pattern called it "Dishrag", that's why I used the term.
> To others who posted about how they used the pattern, thank you. These are great ideas that I will have to remember. I did think about making it in a larger bed-sized blanket myself. :thumbup:


I THINK, but, have not tried this: when you get to where you want in width, then, k2, k2tog, yo, and knit across, you will not add to the width, and be able to add to the length, getting a rectangle, and when you are ready to decrease, add in the 2nd k2tog. I can't say for sure. I would experiment on a washcloth first.

I noticed you copied and pasted the pattern, and it said dishrag, not you. It sure doesn't make it sound like a pattern you would look at, and it is so popular, and so easy.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Bombshellknits...when you get to the part of k2, k2tog, yo, k2tog you will be decreasing, so imporant that before decreasing you make it half the finished size you want. It will actually be a square when you are finished.


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The first blanket I made based on this pattern was with three strands of sport weight yarn and the largest circular I then had - 8mm. I changed yarn when a colour ran out, and ended up with a very long (for 6'3" son) single-bed size blanket. I had intended on using up my sport weight yarns.
> Now that he's gotten a queen-sized bed, I've made him another with the purples he requested - using bulky yarn this time. It's still waiting for all the ends to be woven in.


Jeesica Jean, is it possible to make the blanket rectangular rather than square?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I've made this for my own GD as well as gifts for friends' babies.... and always w/a new twist.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

At least with this pattern you don't need to think too much whilst knitting it. Good one to take when travelling!!!!!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Bombshellknits said:


> I THINK, but, have not tried this: when you get to where you want in width, then, k2, k2tog, yo, and knit across, you will not add to the width, and be able to add to the length, getting a rectangle, and when you are ready to decrease, add in the 2nd k2tog. I can't say for sure. I would experiment on a washcloth first.
> 
> I noticed you copied and pasted the pattern, and it said dishrag, not you. It sure doesn't make it sound like a pattern you would look at, and it is so popular, and so easy.


I didn't actually copy and paste. Quite awhile ago I had found this pattern when I googled "knitted dishcloths" and it came up along with other patterns. At that time I had just printed it for my own files and did not save it in my computer. It just happened to be that the website was on the bottom of my copy and I typed it in just to see if it would still come up before I typed the link in my post. I typed it, not copied and pasted it. :lol:


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this with us. I had always wondered what size needles to use - now I know. Thank you all for your comments regarding the variations you use to make it. This is the one I'll be knitting for my new GD.


----------

